# Huge hamster needs big cage HELP!!



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I tried a rabbit/guinea pig indoor cage but the bar space is too wide but hamster cages are too small what can I put her in??.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

not much help but really had to post:

oh wow.. she is awesome! a very well looked after hammy 

maybe a large rat/chipmunk/chinchilla cage?


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

you could try a zoozone 2 and mesh the lid, ive used this for a hamster before also a big wheel fits in very wheel and you can usually get them for £15-25 and ive even seen some at £10  or a hamter heaven from zooplus theres also another large sized cage but i cant think of its name on zooplus. Hope this helps she looks a very big girl


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Try a freddy rat cage, they are a good size and the bar spacing is the normal 1cm that all hamster cages have.

When I have kept mice and hamsters in the freddys I have, I have made extra levels, first with the plastic they make For Sale/Let signs from but more recently I have found VARIERA Shelf insert - IKEA and either have them as designed, on the frame/leg things stood on the floor, or without the frame/legs attached and cable tie them to the bars higher up


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Ok thanks x


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Got to say she is the biggest female Syrian I have seen she reminds me of a guinea pig hope you get her cage sorted


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Ill post her cage up once I get it x


----------



## multimania (Sep 25, 2011)

Scary hammie

Try little pet warehouse, they have some really good large cages for about half the price of the Freddy. Type animal into the promo code box and you get a further discount

David


----------



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

I have this exact problem! My Syrian girl outgrew her hamster cage so I bought a large zoozone which she promptly escaped from (she's massive but can apparently squidge down alot to squeeze through bars lol) so I meshed the lid but now she's outgrown that cage and I need a bigger one! All the ones I looked at had massive bar gaps and i didnt fancy meshing the whole cage so your suggestions are very helpful!: victory:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

harlequin said:


> I have this exact problem! My Syrian girl outgrew her hamster cage so I bought a large zoozone which she promptly escaped from (she's massive but can apparently squidge down alot to squeeze through bars lol) so I meshed the lid but now she's outgrown that cage and I need a bigger one! All the ones I looked at had massive bar gaps and i didnt fancy meshing the whole cage so your suggestions are very helpful!: victory:



I've just bought this one 

Small Pet Cages

If you have the money you could always try this cage

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/174238

Or this
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/193553

Or this

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/189303


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Cage came today ill post pics soon


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

New cage


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

One happy hammy


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Bigger than one of my fully grown rats! Though I'm starting to think I have "dwarf rats" ahaha. She looks like she loves that cage anyway :2thumb:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

New cage


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Thanks  sorry for double post. Thought it didnt send x


----------

